# Black Golden Retriever



## nelliejoe85 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have been googling this and some say its a myth others say its real. I have had my dog for 7 yrs now i have had her since she was a puppy and always thought she was a lab/boarder collie mix but someone suggested she might be a black golden. Every picture i have come across look exactally like her. So i just wanna get some clearification and other peoples opinion on this subject.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I suspect you have a Flat-Coated Retriever (Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America, Inc.). There are some Flat-Coat breeders in the GRF and I hope they will respond to you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

A flat coated retriever maybe?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a flat coated retriever to me 

http://www.fcrsainc.org/photogallery/images/drifinger1.jpg

http://www.fcrsainc.org/photogallery/images/martindale.jpg


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I would say Flat Coat as well. Our neighbors had one( both parents were supposedly Purebred Golden's but I begged to differ. We agreed to disagree. She was a wonderful sweet dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So called "black" Golden Retrievers are Flatcoat retrievers or a mix of who knows what.

Definitely some Border Collie in her, she's beautiful.

Golden Retrievers can have patches of black called a somatic mutation, but it is rare.

The black spot phenomenon attacks | The Retriever, Dog, & Wildlife Blog


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine is black and brindle. But he is a mix. His mom is Golden but his daddy is unknown.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I would say Flat Coat as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep, I was going to say a flat-coated retriever.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Most "black Golden Retrievers" are either Flat-coated Retrievers or a Golden mixed with a black dog, like a black Lab. A Lab/Golden cross can easily give you a black dog with a coat that's almost exactly like a Golden's in length and texture.

My guess, given that flatties aren't all that common in many areas, is that many dogs in shelters and rescues labeled "black Golden" or "Flat-coated" are actually Lab/Golden crosses.

The head shape of the dog in the picture doesn't look like Lab or Golden to me, so my guess is that she's a Lab/collie of some kind or has even more breeds in there.


----------



## nelliejoe85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank y'all so much for the info and compliments. She is an amazing well behaved gentle dog with humans i wish i could show her off more but she has some slight dog aggression. I've always refered to her has a Labra collie lol but im thinking about running her dna has anyone ever done this before and if so what's your opinion on that?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

nelliejoe85 said:


> Thank y'all so much for the info and compliments. She is an amazing well behaved gentle dog with humans i wish i could show her off more but she has some slight dog aggression. I've always refered to her has a Labra collie lol but im thinking about running her dna has anyone ever done this before and if so what's your opinion on that?


They are not very conclusive tests. I've read where people take the test for their purebred Lab and it came back with westie and some other breeds. 
It could be fun but I wouldn't trust all it says.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Most dogs who look like black Goldens are actually a Golden mixed with some other coated breed since a Golden/Lab mix is almost always short coated (the long coat is recessive). They frequently turn out black since yellow is recessive and black is dominant however a solid colored coat is dominant to a non solid coat, so if the non-Golden parent is black (or has the genetics for black), the pups will turn out black (with some discrete markings possibly).

Flat-Coats are rare and have a distinct look that is very recognizable as not a Golden.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> Most dogs who look like black Goldens are actually a Golden mixed with some other coated breed since a Golden/Lab mix is almost always short coated (the long coat is recessive). They frequently turn out black since yellow is recessive and black is dominant however a solid colored coat is dominant to a non solid coat, so if the non-Golden parent is black (or has the genetics for black), the pups will turn out black (with some discrete markings possibly).
> 
> Flat-Coats are rare and have a distinct look that is very recognizable as not a Golden.


Absolutely agree. 

I train with a few flatcoat people and their dogs look nothing like goldens. Their heads and expressions are different. Their bodies are completely different. Their coats are very different. 

Temperament - they again are very different and not to be confused with goldens. 

The dog in the OP - looks very much like a retriever/spaniel/border collie mix to me. Very pretty and unique all the same.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nellie*

Nellie

Your dog is a beauty!!

She could be a lab/collie mix or another mix, or she could be a Flat Coated Retriever. How tall is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The body proportions and head shape are wrong for a Flattie. So it is more likely a golden mix, possibly with a spaniel or collie.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder what "Shalva" would say since they own and used to breed Flat coated retrievers themselves!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> I wonder what "Shalva" would say since they own and used to breed Flat coated retrievers themselves!


You'll have to look her up on Facebook to get the answer....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Nairb said:


> You'll have to look her up on Facebook to get the answer....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Isn't she still a member here?

I thought she just got busy and stuff.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Isn't she still a member here?
> 
> I thought she just got busy and stuff.


Don't know the details, but she's said she's only on Facebook now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Nairb said:


> Don't know the details, but she's said she's only on Facebook now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh well! Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Definitely looks like a flat coat..she is beautiful!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm thinking flat coat retriever


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a number of friends who breed flat coats, and as Swampy and Megora have said, the head is not at all right for the dog to be a FCR. There are definitely border collie characteristics there though, so I would also hazard a guess at a BC/retriever mix.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

She is Beautiful! My mother in law had a Flat Coated Retriever who looked like your dog. After that dog she found a dog at a lab rescue that looked just like her and it turned out he is a Newfie/Chow mix. They both looked the same and had the same temperments.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

She's gorgeous but in my opinion she has the wrong head to be a flat coat. Lab x spaniel or lab x collie would be my guess but I am just an amateur. She's cute for sure though!


----------



## nelliejoe85 (Apr 6, 2013)

She is about 50 lbs at her heaviest and she's has the same built stature and height as a golden.


----------



## nelliejoe85 (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think she is a flat coat she is to small and he nose is to short and blunt and the bridge of a flat coats nose is different and again thank y'all for the compliments she is beautiful no matter her breed....and she is solid black but she is getting white hairs in her muzzle due to age


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I see Flat Coated Retrievers at Agility Trials so I am familiar with them.
Your dog looks like a border collie mix. She sure is cute .

So folks know what a flat coated retriever looks like here's a link:

Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America, Inc.

for the Flat Coated Retriever Club of America


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Flat coats look exactly like black goldens..I guess that pup is a mix like you guys were saying..


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like a black lab/golden mix I saw on petfinder.com one time. BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I would LOVE to have a dog that looked like that. I love the fur of a golden, but I love black dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is a cute little dog, for sure, but not a Flat Coat. Head shape and ear set are nothing like a Flattie. 
Flat Coats have a different build than a Golden, and when both are seen together the difference is very apparent.

If I had to guess, I'd say maybe Lab and some sort of either Spaniel or Border Collie mix. 

Again, she's very cute.


----------



## nelliejoe85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pointgold i agree she is not a flat coat and that's what i have thought all her life black lab/border collie mix


----------

